# Tipping idea



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

So I've been at this Uber driver thing for about 2 weeks. In that time, I had someone ask about tipping via debit/credit card since he didn't have any cash on him. I had to apologize that I didn't have any way of doing so.

So today, I looked into how to get it done. Looks like there's 2 easy (and free) ways of receiving tips via credit/debit card. Google Wallet and Popmoney (major banks are allowing it, as well as some of the smaller ones).

Anyone using either to get tips?? Or are you using something else?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

You can get a free card reader from Square or Paypal.

You can give them a paypal.me link.

There are lots of ways...


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can also give them a cash/me url. Google Wallet, traditional paypal, and popmoney all require some sort of set up.

Using a card reader from square or paypal or using a cash.me link, requires very little on the part of the rider.

paypal.me requires that the user already have a paypal account (I believe).


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Most people don't like PayPal and like Square above all.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

True and cash.me is by square.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I did a test with mom who knows only basic functions of her iPhone. I gave her my square me $account and then I had her test my square reader. This is what I learned:

*Square.me*
Driver need to set up square.me business account. Pax can set up personal accounts. Square.me charges the same as Square 1-75%. Square.me/$user is super easy if your pax already has an acount. Mom rated it easy to difficult when she had to create an account. She didn't understand she could take a picture of her credit card so she manually entered in the information. That took a couple minutes to do, which is valuable time at the end of a trip. The second time she did it it took seconds. The receipt she received could be used for business expenses but not very professional.

The money is deposited in your account instantly.

Bottom line: mom who is not tech saved figured it out but took her a few minutes to set up the account. But did it without my instruction. 2nd time very easy

*Square Reader*
This was quick and easy. Mom preferred this option. She's familiar with square since her hairdresser uses it. I handed her my phone and she was able to swipe the card enter the tip and her email address in less than a minute. She has a card reader on her cc so I wanted to test to make sure that worked for the free card reader. It did. She got a link to professional receipt sent via email and txt (she filled in both) second time we swiped she wasn't prompted for email and the receipt was automatically sent to her. I set up the app to not require signatures for amounts under $29. Making it easier.

Square reader also takes 1.75% but takes 2-3 business days to get your money. It also has a summary app to keep track of payments.

I didn't want to spend th $50 for NFC reader and learned I didn't need to. Granted I can't accept Apple Pay or Google wallet. But wanted to keep it as simple as possible.

Now I'm working out how I can attach my second phone to be used only for the reader so pax can easily pay without using my phone.

Uber on!


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Sounds like the Square Reader isn't a bad idea. I did look into it briefly as to what phones/tablets are 'compatible'. Neither of mine are listed, comes up "untested". Might be worth it when/if I do a "driving for charity" thing (the profit from driving goes towards a local charity or cancer research).


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've tried various phones and tablets and I haven't found one that doesn't work, as long as it has a headphone jack (regular slider reader). There may be a smaller list of compatible devices for the bluetooth reader.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Both my devices have the headphone jack. My phone does have the mobile hotspot, so bringing my tablet (basic one I got at Best Buy for $60ish so no data plan) for Square would be okay.

I'm with FAC about people using my phone. Wouldn't want to lose it to some rider who gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Mrdangerfield (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a square reader, using it on an android (Galaxy S3, tested working on S4, and Table E). Charges about 3c on each dollar (Canadian). 

My phone also has mobile Hotspot so I connect the S3 through that. Also good for running a second Uber rider app to see where all the rest of the drivers are clustered.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Jim A said:


> Sounds like the Square Reader isn't a bad idea. I did look into it briefly as to what phones/tablets are 'compatible'. Neither of mine are listed, comes up "untested". Might be worth it when/if I do a "driving for charity" thing (the profit from driving goes towards a local charity or cancer research).


I do this on occasion and love the idea too!

I also use square reader (bluetooth reader) and can take all forms including android and apple pay.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Simon said:


> I do this on occasion and love the idea too!
> 
> I also use square reader (bluetooth reader) and can take all forms including android and apple pay.


Have you found NCF reader to pay off yet? I couldn't justify the $50.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> Have you found NCF reader to pay off yet? I couldn't justify the $50.


$50 was paid for in the first 2 weeks. I do a lot of prescheduled rides to and from the airport and they are business people. They want a reciept or want to use the company card. So for me its nessecery.

But .. I intend to diversify the income from Uber by modestly selling products as well, so thats also makes the reader worth it. It also takes Apple and Android pay.. so yapping with phones is an option.


----------

